# NEC DFDS Code



## Narla (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if there's a code this week?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I was there yesterday and didn't see a DFDS Stand. And I've just checked the NEC Show Guide and they're not listed as Exhibitors.

Do you believe they were there then??


----------

